# Parking at Lowes/HD



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Which one of you guys are going to admit that you pull under the shelter at Lowes or Home Depot and park your truck and then go and do your shopping? I am not talking about after you have checked out and then you pull up to load. I am talking about pulling up there and then going in to pick up a few fittings or small items.

I was at Lowes the other day and noticed this guy maybe around 50 get out of a dully and lock the truck. He went in and checked out about the same time I went in and checked out. I looked to see what he was getting. It was two freaking small bags of what looked like grass seed. I mean give me a break. This makes it hard for the people who really do need to get up there to load up. There is no room.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I refer you to Man Law #127, subsection B, paragraph 4:

"If a man drives a dually pick up truck to a home improvement center he is entitled to park it anywhere he pleases for he is obviously a better craftsman than a man with but 2 tires on the rear of his truck."

Sorry, but it's the law.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Mitch M said:


> Which one of you guys are going to admit that you pull under the shelter at Lowes or Home Depot and park your truck and then go and do your shopping? I am not talking about after you have checked out and then you pull up to load. I am talking about pulling up there and then going in to pick up a few fittings or small items.
> 
> I was at Lowes the other day and noticed this guy maybe around 50 get out of a dully and lock the truck. He went in and checked out about the same time I went in and checked out. I looked to see what he was getting. It was two freaking small bags of what looked like grass seed. I mean give me a break. This makes it hard for the people who really do need to get up there to load up. There is no room.


Probably some no good landscaper.
You shoulda ran up and popped him in the jaw!

Just kiddin Bob.


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw a guy load one, and I stress one, 2x6 onto a cart. Then check out and conveniently push it out to his F-150 parked in the contractor overhang. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Warren said:


> Probably some no good landscaper.
> You shoulda ran up and popped him in the jaw!
> 
> Just kiddin Bob.


Well he was a little bit bigger than me. At first I thought it was Bob the Landscaper and started to go chat with him. But naaaahhh,:laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I never, ever park there unless I'm loading.


I figure I'll get a free pass into heaven.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Warren said:


> Probably some no good landscaper.
> You shoulda ran up and popped him in the jaw!
> 
> Just kiddin Bob.


 
Did ya notice the guy had 2 bags of grass seed. A landscaper for sure. I say slap em. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Happens a lot at the one down the road from me. They always do it when it's pooring down with rain as well and i have to load all my gear in the rain whilst they go in and get there self some duck tape.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I say we let the air out of their tires and then push it to the other side of the parking lot. :whistling

hmmm

Wait, maybe we better push it to the other side first and then let the air out.

yea, that sounds better.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is always my spot, the regular lot is just too far for me to walk.

Plus with a 20' trailer I take up about 6 spots anyways.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I got to say I just pulled in and parked there yesterday. I had a 10' brake sticking out of my 6' box with no flag on the back. Stole a plastic red flag just inside the door and left. When I got home it was gone. Probably made it 20' out the driveway, oh well I tried to obey the law, does that mean I don't get to go to heaven?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

If I'm shopping at Staples (office supply store) and feel like a good cup of coffee I'll park under the overhang at depot and run in for a free cup. Our local one has free Blue Mountain coffee from Jamaica and that stuff is around $20 a pound! 

Lowes has half *ss coffee but it's free so generally I'll park under there overhang a grab a couple cups while I'm looking around for the free donuts or food. 

Note: our local lumber yards have horrible coffee and no overhangs plus they just closed our local one that had a drive in warehouse set up.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I have had to wait on folks that have went in to get my drywall or siding or whatever before.. my laminate flooring.. yes they are


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Mennonites that can have tractors, but no trucks/autos, park their 'rigs' under there... 

Pretty funny stuff watching a guy ratchet strap a bundle of osb to a two wheel trailer behind a John Deere... Heading off on the 10 mile drive home:w00t:

They have hitching posts in the parking lot for the amish and their buggys too:thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It usually embarrasses the employees but I've been known to yell

"Hey Assh*le, get your *****ng truck out of my way"

One guy protested. I told him, "Look, in 15 seconds this cart of lumber will be where the side of your G*d D*mn truck is parked, your choice whether the truck is still there or not" He moved, then apologized. 

It helps to be 6'5", 300#, and have a voice that can be heard for blocks.

The really strange thing is, once you have the cart loaded, it really is easier to just push the cart into the lot to load the truck. The only reason to be under the canopy is if the employees are bringing something out on the fork lift.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I didnt know they had parking lots? ours has a cool drivethru! thats where I always park.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I usually never park under the overhang, heck I don't even load anything there I don't like the pressure of all the people around:laughing: 

What I hate to see though is homeowners or wanna be contractors parked under the canopy they act like they belong there. I like to have fun with people:laughing: If their vehicle is a little dirty I like to put my artistry skills to work or the ole blocked in by carts is a good one too. It adds a little fun to my otherwise painful trips to the depot:laughing:


Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Lowes/HD Pro is a bunch of jokers.... even in contractor check out lines. I usually walk up to contractor checkout and say the manager of this store told me to come to the front of the line..... that line always works.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

/\ agree and are NEVER there!! the pros that is.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

They won't be parking there today...it's Free Hershey Squirts Day (free lunch) at Lowes today...


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Mitch M said:


> Which one of you guys are going to admit that you pull under the shelter at Lowes or Home Depot and park your truck and then go and do your shopping? I am not talking about after you have checked out and then you pull up to load. I am talking about pulling up there and then going in to pick up a few fittings or small items.
> 
> I was at Lowes the other day and noticed this guy maybe around 50 get out of a dully and lock the truck. He went in and checked out about the same time I went in and checked out. I looked to see what he was getting. It was two freaking small bags of what looked like grass seed. I mean give me a break. This makes it hard for the people who really do need to get up there to load up. There is no room.


DaveR, Are you the guy that started this thread, from NC, drives a dually, and buys grass seed. Or am I being slow witted again and not seeing a joke? :laughing:


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

> DaveR, Are you the guy that started this thread, from NC, drives a dually, and buys grass seed. Or am I being slow witted again and not seeing a joke? :laughing:


 
No, I didn't start the thread.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dave R said:


> No, I didn't start the thread.


Sorry, could you have been the guy that Mitch was talking about, dually truck, grass seed, NC.... Just coincidence?


----------



## bonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Parking in the loading dock...

If I have lumber to load, or, plan on buying anything that requires more than a standard grocery cart to carry out, I park in the loading dock.

Often, I call ahead with a list of items and lumber for them to pull before I get there. It has taken many visits, but, I finally have them paying attention to pulling good lumber (most of the time).

Maybe I am just lucky, but, my preferred big box supply store really takes care of me...

One day, while waiting (about 10 minutes) for assistance loading lumber, a guy who just happened to be next to us in line, jumped out of line to help us load the trucks. It wasn't until after he dropped a 2 x 12 on his foot :blink: that he mentioned he was the district manager for contractor support. He knows me by first name now... We also rarely wait for help loading anymore, and, he clued me in on some excellent contractor programs that offer additional savings and cash rebates.

All that being said, I use local suppliers for many supplies (drywall, metal framework, suspended ceilings). Mainly because they will deliver right to the room I need the supplies in. I could be in the 4th floor remodelling an office building, they will boom the supplies thru a window, then move the correct amount of supplies to each area for me... HD and Blowes don't have  on that!

I also have an excellent SW rep that takes care of us on all our finish surface requirements (primer, paint, stain, sealers, etc...). Although I have occasionally let competitors test their products against SW on projects, I am yet to find anyone who comes close with the exception of BM. They impress me when darker colors are required (less noticeable flashing, especially in well lighted areas).


bonz


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

wish blowes or homeless depot had some decency to actually go help the pros get in and out quicker. I am in California and everytime I'm at homeless depot or blowes...they have amigs or new off the plane asians in line that don't speak or understand english....sucks!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

RizzoMaryland said:


> Why are you picking up large quantities of material at HD/Blowes?
> 
> Bad planning? Bad estimating? Ignorance of the ease and convenience of local suppliers?


Nope and Nope. I get Miratec from bLowes and drywall FAR cheaper than I can anywhere else. Is it special pricing? Miratec from them is 20% cheaper than the 2 lots in town that carry it on hand/in stock. THAT is why I go there. Also being a contractor and having an account I get 10% off all tools bought there.. I got my hitachi framer there for DIRT cheap. I priced the same gun at tool and fastner store and they wanted almost $100.00 more for the same thing.. :no:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

blowes isn't as bad as homeless depot.. homeless depot is illegal amigo central.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh I am getting ICE's number and putting it @ some number for speed dial. Today I had enough. Just got torched by a mexican company on a job that was all but in the bag. I am seeing red.. it is no holds barred in this mutha!! I will actually have some stories to add to Modern's thread.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Also being a contractor and having an account I get 10% off all tools bought there.. I got my hitachi framer there for DIRT cheap. I priced the same gun at tool and fastner store and they wanted almost $100.00 more for the same thing.. :no:


I've heard that the tools at the big box stores and the ones sold at small stores are not the same. Supposedly the insides are different.

Is that true or an urban legend?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Echo chainsaws at HD/Lowes are not the same quality you would get from a real supplier. Usually differensces like magnesium vs. plastic.

Check model numbers. many times you'll find lower price models at HD/Lowes you won't find at a real supplier and vice versa.

Other differences I've seen-I got a makita grinder from a tool supply store. It came in a cardboard box. hd had the same grinder with a different part number for the same price, but it came in a hard case with an extra wheel. HD also had the smae grinder in three differnt packagings with different optionsgrinder only, grind in hard case with extra wheel, and grinder in hard case with diamond blades. All marketing BS.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

no my full head hitachi was what it was. Got my siding nailer from HD. Same part number, same cardboard box with neat black and green writing. Same gun, just got it for cheap. I want to say that it was $220 w/tax for the NR90AE-3.5" Round head framing nailer.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Recently I bid on a fire sprinkler job, I came out to about $400 per sprinkler installed, my competitor.. amigo & amigo construction came in at $100 per sprinkler installed. He got the job, I found out later he installed used/old sprinkler heads with used pipes recycled or stolen from another building.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Recently I bid on a fire sprinkler job, I came out to about $400 per sprinkler installed, my competitor.. amigo & amigo construction came in at $100 per sprinkler installed. He got the job, I found out later he installed used/old sprinkler heads with used pipes recycled or stolen from another building.


Was it for lowes or hd ? :laughing: or maybe another thread. :laughing:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Recently I bid on a fire sprinkler job, I came out to about $400 per sprinkler installed, my competitor.. amigo & amigo construction came in at $100 per sprinkler installed. * He got the job, I found out later he installed used/old sprinkler heads with used pipes recycled or stolen from another building.*


Not trying to jack this thread, but don't the customers hit the roof when they find out about this s#!t or do they really just not care?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

While pulling into the parking lot at lowes I noticed a painter parking under the overhang. Walking in I noticed he parked in front of the osb pile. Damn, I had come to get 20 sheets of osb.

So I go in look at some tools then pay for the osb hoping his truck would be gone. Nope still there. I go back in, head to the paint isle and there he is flirting with an employee. "DUDE YOU NEED TO MOVE YOUR TRUCK". He looks at me with a blank stare. "I NEED TO LOAD OSB YOUR TRUCK IS BLOCKING THE PILE AND I"M IN A F'N HURRY". He mumbled my bad as I am walking to the front of the store.

Yeah it was one of those days.

Lowes and Menards are the only suppliers we have left here. All the others are out of biz. Go figure.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I like to pull around in front of them noses to nose as close as I can get. I make them back out and if someone pulls in behind them I load my sh*t real slow. 

A guy parked his truck on my jobsite and I told him it's a no parking spot (with a sign) he replied "I'll be just a minute" and went to the cabinet shop next door. So I pulled the 2 ton dump truck in front of him double parked in the street so he couldn't get out and walked to HD to use the Sh*tter (1 block away). When I came back he was walking the street looking for the owner. I said "sorry I was only gone a minute":clap:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

It would not be so bad if it was loaded right then. Like you go inside to pay for the OSB and then walk out and start loading. Most of the time guys go in there and walk around the store getting stuff and I say small items and that keeps folks like us from getting to the materials that we need to load.

I always park out in the lot. When i get my materials together I drive up there to load it up. It is just plain courtesy. At one Lowes/shopping center I go to, the cops drive through regularly and write tickets but for some reason it is not working or they leave those trucks alone.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Just 'tag' the friggin' truck with your cart as you leave. Do it enough times and I'm sure the spot will always be open.

Or a REAL man would just push the truck forward with his truck.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

strathd said:


> Was it for lowes or hd ? :laughing: or maybe another thread. :laughing:


close enough..it is across the street from blowes. Bank financing the construction sure was upset!!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I have noticed in California at homeless depot and blowes, the ones doing the bad parking are amigos. Today I was driving around, a police officer did a traffic stop on a amigo for failure to yield to a pedestrian in a blowes lot. Sweet..... I gave the officer a high five as I rolled up..noticed his usmc sticker on his cite holder...said hello.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> close enough..it is across the street from blowes. Bank financing the construction sure was upset!!


 Yeah, thats just wrong..............:thumbsup:


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

I drive an older Ford Ranger. I just push the carts out of the way with it and park in the cart shelter.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Mitch M said:


> Which one of you guys are going to admit that you pull under the shelter at Lowes or Home Depot and park your truck and then go and do your shopping? I am not talking about after you have checked out and then you pull up to load. I am talking about pulling up there and then going in to pick up a few fittings or small items.
> 
> I was at Lowes the other day and noticed this guy maybe around 50 get out of a dully and lock the truck. He went in and checked out about the same time I went in and checked out. I looked to see what he was getting. It was two freaking small bags of what looked like grass seed. I mean give me a break. This makes it hard for the people who really do need to get up there to load up. There is no room.



Never.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm gonna have to admit it, I do park there sometimes when i dont need to. But then again so does the HO that is getting 2-3 2x4's, it should be contractor parking since we have to put up with the "pro checkout" cashiers scanning every item even if we have 50 of the same exact thing.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I stopped using the loading area just because of the idiots who pull up behind/beside/in front and block you in. And no, I have never used it just because of my lazy ass.

Now I just park in the lot and make sure to take up four parking spaces. :thumbup:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll only park there if I can't find a shady spot to park, it gets too hot for my dog.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually take the stuff out to the parking area RIGHT next to the covered area. Problem is that it is graded toward the parking area and if you are by yourself you have to figure out a way to keep the cart from trying to take off on you while loading your material. I was at bLowes yesterday getting a couple pieces of siding and thought of this thread.. the whole loading area was packed. :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know why home depot named it HD Pro if it's not PRO only. There should be a requirement like Costco for HD pro....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

/\ would be great!


----------

